# CROUCHING TIGER, HIDDEN DRAGON Debuts on 4K Ultra HD™ and Blu-ray™ Oct. 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SONY PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT CELEBRATEs THE GROUNDBREAKING MARTIAL ARTS FANTASY EPIC
> 
> CROUCHING TIGER, HIDDEN DRAGON
> 
> ...


----------

